# DateFormat - Datumsformat java.util.Locale interpretieren



## Gast (11. Feb 2009)

Gibt es eine Methode getFormat(), durch die ich aus java.util.Locale das Format "dd.MM.yyyy" und "M/dd/yyyy" für DateFormat.SHORT interpretieren kann?




Date today = new Date();
DateFormat formatter=DateFormat.getDateInstance(DateFormat.SHORT, new Locale("en","US"));
result = formatter.format(today);
Ausgabe result: 2/11/09, also das Format M/dd/yyyy


Date today = new Date();
DateFormat formatter=DateFormat.getDateInstance(DateFormat.SHORT, new Locale("de","DE"));
result = formatter.format(today);
Ausgabe result: 11.02.09, also das Format dd.MM.yyyy


----------



## SlaterB (11. Feb 2009)

meinst du

```
public class Test
{
    public static void main(String[] args)
        throws Exception
    {
        SimpleDateFormat f = null;
        Date today = new Date();
        f = (SimpleDateFormat)DateFormat.getDateInstance(DateFormat.SHORT, Locale.ENGLISH);
        System.out.println(f.format(today) + " - " + f.toPattern());


        today = new Date();
        f = (SimpleDateFormat)DateFormat.getDateInstance(DateFormat.SHORT, Locale.GERMAN);
        System.out.println(f.format(today) + " - " + f.toPattern());
    }
}
```
?


----------



## Guest (11. Feb 2009)

cool


----------

